# Vermicompost as substrate?



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

If you use fresh Vermicompost under a 2.5 to 3.8 CM (1 to 1 1/2") sand Cap with plants only it might take 2-3months to decompose to a point were it is completely safe.

If you go back and read my Toxic Ten journal I try to make it clear that the complete system is more important that the parts. 

You can do the mineralization process on the Vermicompost and you can accelerate the process. See the sticky on this forum.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have read about using a very thin layer of worm castings under a substrate as a source of fertilizer.
If the worms have been fed more soil, not so much organic matter, then maybe vermicompost would be OK, since it is not pure organic matter. 
Or else mix it with soil. (Not potting soil that is already lots of organic matter. Sand-silt-clay type of soil)


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Diana said:


> ....
> If the worms have been fed more soil, not so much organic matter, then maybe vermicompost would be OK, since it is not pure organic matter.
> Or else mix it with soil. (Not potting soil that is already lots of organic matter. Sand-silt-clay type of soil)


This is exactly the reason I set up the Toxic Ten that inspired the OP. To dispel these misinformed inaccurate responses, witch seem to always come from people that don't even keep dirtied tanks.

My tank has conservatively 50Xs the Organics that most prolific group of worms could create in their lifetime and none of the doom that is constantly predicted occurs.


----------

